# Twin flex  tank and rack for ladies bike



## Glenn Rhein (May 11, 2019)

Looking for a tank and a rack for a 1930s Airflyte  Huffman badged twin flex
Thanks, glenn


----------



## Freqman1 (May 11, 2019)

I don't believe any model of girls TF ever came equipped with a rack. V/r Shawn


----------



## Glenn Rhein (May 11, 2019)

Freqman1 said:


> I don't believe any model of girls TF ever came equipped with a rack. V/r Shawn



I have no idea, just going by these pictures


----------



## Freqman1 (May 11, 2019)

I own the bike in the first pic--the rack was added and I removed it. I'm betting money the rack on the second bike was added as well which is why it has no legs. No catalog pics from '38 or '39 show a girls TF with a rack. V/r Shawn


----------



## Glenn Rhein (May 11, 2019)

Great, that saves me from looking for a rack


Freqman1 said:


> I own the bike in the first pic--the rack was added and I removed it. I'm betting money the rack on the second bike was added as well which is why it has no legs. No catalog pics from '38 or '39 show a girls TF with a rack. V/r Shawn


----------



## JAF/CO (May 11, 2019)

Pm sent Jim 


James Frazier (209) 481-9464
jfkiller53@aol.com


----------



## fordmike65 (May 11, 2019)




----------



## ZE52414 (May 11, 2019)

fordmike65 said:


> View attachment 996183



I want that bike!<3


----------



## New Mexico Brant (May 11, 2019)

Glenn Rhein said:


> Looking for a tank and a rack for a 1930s Airflyte  Huffman badged twin flex
> Thanks, glenn



PM about a tank


----------



## charnleybob (May 12, 2019)

Freqman1 said:


> I own the bike in the first pic--the rack was added and I removed it. I'm betting money the rack on the second bike was added as well which is why it has no legs. No catalog pics from '38 or '39 show a girls TF with a rack. V/r Shawn




That's a Macy's Special version, I would gather the factory added it.


----------



## z-bikes (May 12, 2019)

Here's a couple pictures of a ladies TF that I used to own. Sheet metal appeared to be 100% original except for the wrong rear chain guard bracket. Obviously repainted but all parts looked original to the bike except for the grips,  seat and light which I added. Carrier legs looked original but the bolts holding to the legs to the frame were probably changed when painted.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 12, 2019)

charnleybob said:


> That's a Macy's Special version, I would gather the factory added it.




I can assure you that rack was added. The legs were cut down from a standard rack. I'm not going to say never but no Huffman literature shows a girls '38/9 TF with a rack. Until someone can show me an original, untouched bike with a matching rack I'm inclined to think none were so equipped. V/r Shawn


----------



## JAF/CO (May 12, 2019)

Freqman1 said:


> I can assure you that rack was added. The legs were cut down from a standard rack. I'm not going to say never but no Huffman literature shows a girls '38/9 TF with a rack. Until someone can show me an original, untouched bike with a matching rack I'm inclined to think none were so equipped. V/r Shawn




Shawn have you ever Sean a boys TF 
With out a rack
The dealership took the rack off and put it on a girls bike so he could sell a matching pair to a man and his wife.

I don’t think any manufacturers catalogue show every available color or option that they make not prewar and not now. 

If a dealership make changes to something is original or not ?


James Frazier (209) 481-9464
jfkiller53@aol.com


----------



## Freqman1 (May 12, 2019)

JAF/CO said:


> Shawn have you ever Sean a boys TF
> With out a rack
> The dealership took the rack off and put it on a girls bike so he could sell a matching pair to a man and his wife.
> 
> ...




Jim,
     Actually there was a couple boys (1938) TF model without a rack, guard, or tank! Everyone wants to doll these up and think they came fully equipped but that wasn't the case. I agree the catalog does not always show all varieties particulalry when Huffman and others did promotional models and allowed dealers to order options a la carte. To me if the dealership added it then it is not original as it left the factory. This is what car guys call "day two" meaning that a lot of folks either had the dealer add accessroies or change stuff or they did it themselves. I have no problem with period modifcations or accessories but that isn't how they left the factory. V/r Shawn


----------



## JAF/CO (May 12, 2019)

Freqman1 said:


> Jim,
> Actually there was a couple boys (1938) TF model without a rack, guard, or tank! Everyone wants to doll these up and think they came fully equipped but that wasn't the case. I agree the catalog does not always show all varieties particulalry when Huffman and others did promotional models and allowed dealers to order options a la carte. To me if the dealership added it then it is not original as it left the factory. This is what car guys call "day two" meaning that a lot of folks either had the dealer add accessroies or change stuff or they did it themselves. I have no problem with period modifcations or accessories but that isn't how they left the factory. V/r Shawn




Maybe we need to get Scotty to beam us back to 1937 so we can get pics as they came out the door at the factory. 

So does this mean that no ranger is original because they were modified
After they left the original manufacture and how about a Shelby mustang

So you are saying Huffman May have sold a girls TF with a rack but didn’t show it in the catalogue?


James Frazier (209) 481-9464
jfkiller53@aol.com


----------



## Glenn Rhein (May 12, 2019)

After a closer look,the bike was originally blue with red fenders and the red over paint on the frame comes right off. Should clean up really better than I thought
Fork is stamped 4 8 April 1938 ? No letters


----------



## z-bikes (May 12, 2019)

The blue repainted bike I posted photos of is also badged Airflyte.


----------



## robert bell (May 13, 2019)

My original girl's 1938 Dayton came with a rack. No hole beaver tail type


----------



## Freqman1 (May 14, 2019)

robert bell said:


> My original girl's 1938 Dayton came with a rack. No hole beaver tail type



Got a pic? V/r Shawn


----------



## robert bell (May 14, 2019)




----------



## Freqman1 (May 14, 2019)

robert bell said:


> View attachment 997872



If that were an original paint, untouched bike I might lean that way. I'm still not convinced. V/r Shawn


----------



## charnleybob (May 17, 2019)

I'm convinced that they left the factory, left the dealer, or left the garage stripped down or added on.
I am also convinced there are way fewer girl's Twin Flexes than boys.


----------

